# Problema dri con xfree4.3 e radeon 7500

## Phemt

Dopo innumerovoli peripezie con la mia radeon 7500 

e xfree 4.3

sono riuscito ad attivare il dri

con il kernel 2.4.21-pre5-ac3:

giovanni@gentoo giovanni $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20020611 AGP 1x x86/MMX/3DNow!/SSE TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 4.0.4

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color,

    GL_EXT_blend_logic_op, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract,

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_convolution, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_polygon_offset,

    GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_MESA_window_pos,

    GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix,

    GL_SGI_color_table, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2a 24 tc  0 24  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2b 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2c 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x2d 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 24  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

Il problema è che giochi 3d come tuxracer vanno in ogni caso in modo paurosamente scattoso, mentre con debian la fluidità era buona?

Qualcuno sa dove posso avere sbagliato?

Questo è il mio XF86config

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"  	# Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the Type1 and FreeType font modules

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

#    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

    RgbPath	"/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

#

# If you don't have a floating point coprocessor and emacs, Mosaic or other

# programs take long to start up, try moving the Type1 and Speedo directory

# to the end of this list (or comment them out).

#

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

#    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client.

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings.

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier	"Keyboard1"

    Driver	"Keyboard"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option	"Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc102"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for XFree86

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xfree86"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc101"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"	"xfree86"

    Option "XkbModel"	"pc104"

    Option "XkbLayout"	"it"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier	"Mouse1"

    Driver	"mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/psaux"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"	"256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"	"Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"	"9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"	"150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the XF86Config man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Acer G772"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 57.0

#    HorizSync	30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync	31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync	15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-120

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier	"Standard VGA"

    VendorName	"Unknown"

    BoardName	"Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset	"generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam	256

#    Clocks	25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xf86config:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Radeon 7500"

    Driver      "radeon"

    VideoRam    65536

 #Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "ATI Radeon 7500"

    Monitor     "Acer G772"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

----------

## Dani Tsevech

emerge xfree-drm

Prova...

----------

## Phemt

già fatto, prima mi diceva direct rendiring: no

----------

## Dani Tsevech

Cazzo, allora non so  :Sad:  Ciao bello, son Ilmalcom  :Smile: 

----------

## Phemt

Ciao Sindaco ^_^

----------

## bsolar

glxgear mostra risultati inaspettatamente scarsi?

----------

## cerri

Nella sezione moduli io carico anche GLcore.

E cmq, nella sezione video,

```
    Option "AGPMode" "4"

    Option "EnableDepthMoves" "true"    # [<bool>]

    Option "UseFBDev" "true"            # [<bool>]

    Option "AGPFastWrite" "true"

```

----------

## Phemt

Option "UseFBDev" "true" 

con quest'opzione mi si oscura proprio lo schermo...  :Shocked: 

le altre le provo ora!  :Smile: 

----------

## Phemt

Nemmeno come hai suggerito te funziona!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Phemt

 *bsolar wrote:*   

> glxgear mostra risultati inaspettatamente scarsi?

 

2731 frames in 5.0 seconds = 546.200 FPS

3054 frames in 5.0 seconds = 610.800 FPS

3050 frames in 5.0 seconds = 610.000 FPS

3052 frames in 5.0 seconds = 610.400 FPS

3000 frames in 5.0 seconds = 600.000 FPS

3041 frames in 5.0 seconds = 608.200 FPS

----------

## cerri

 *Phemt wrote:*   

> 3041 frames in 5.0 seconds = 608.200 FPS

 

Alla faccia!!!!   :Shocked: 

----------

## Phemt

aggiornamento:

ho installato armagettron e funziona abbastanza decentemente (si parla di 30 fotogrammi...) a una risoluzione di 1024*768.

 :Shocked: 

Allora come si spiegano gli scatti di incredibili di tuxracer a qualsiasi risoluzione?  :Confused: 

----------

## cerri

Un bug di tuxracer? Anche a me scatta! E cmq se ti scatta a ogni risoluzione e' molto probabile che sia un bug....

----------

## Phemt

 *cerri wrote:*   

> Un bug di tuxracer? Anche a me scatta! E cmq se ti scatta a ogni risoluzione e' molto probabile che sia un bug....

 

Eh già, difatti ho scaricato la demo da tuxracer.com e funziona!!!!

Dannazione se penso a quanto ho imprecato per questa radeon!!!!!!!!!!!   :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Phemt

ps: si è più saputo niente di quel bug che fa andare kdm in crash dopo il logout?

Nel topic apposito non ho visto soluzioni...

----------

## bsolar

 *Phemt wrote:*   

> ps: si è più saputo niente di quel bug che fa andare kdm in crash dopo il logout?
> 
> Nel topic apposito non ho visto soluzioni...

 

Il bug è ancora presente...

----------

## MyZelF

Qui https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=39804 uno sviluppatore consiglia di provare con "xfree-4.3.0-r2 (hard masked, currently, so first edit the package.mask and delete the entry for it)".

Qualche coraggioso?

----------

## MyZelF

ho provato xfree-4.3.0-r2, ma non risolve il problema   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Phemt

 :Sad: 

----------

## MyZelF

...con xfree-4.3.0-r2 e PATCH_VER=1.0.8 il problema è risolto!

----------

## Phemt

difatti è perfetto   :Very Happy: 

----------

